# Vibrating when engine is idle



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

My engine vibeates a little when the engine is idle. It is doesnt bother, just want to know if I can fix it myself. The drive in the highways and streets are smooth though. No vibration when braking. Any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Could be many many things causing the engine to vibrate; from needing a good tune up to the start of the intake gasket leaking. Give us somemore info on the car. When was the last time it was tunde, did you do any major repairs, how many miles. From there we can whittle it down a bit


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I have recently bought my Altima 98. It has 122k on it and I am not exactly sure how it was taken care. Before buying that, I took it to a mechanic to inspect and he said that probably the mounting of the engine should be fixed.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

IF its been a wile tune the car up, plugs, wires, rotor and distributor cap, fuel filter. DO an oil change, and clean out the throttle body with intake cleaner. Replace the 02 sensors. Only do this if its been a long time


----------



## Etheric1 (Dec 12, 2006)

I just had this issue too, except that my Service Engine Soon light has come on for a few minutes and then goes off periodically (I have 73,400 on my Altima, which I bought new and have serviced regularly). Took it in and got a diagnosis that it needs the intake manifold gasket replaced, which is $500-600! Ouch! I thought I might be getting ripped off, but upon doing more research, it does seem that my car's symptoms perfectly match the diagnosis, and that this is a common problem in this year model. Apparently, it takes only 15 minutes for a shop to tell whether that is the issue: if the computer code is a lean engine and they use a smoke machine to detect the leak.

Let us know what it turns out was wrong with yours. Good luck!


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Before I bought this car I took it to a shop to check it, and he didnt find any code on it. He noticed the vibration and told that probably the problem is with its mounting!
Hope it is nothing more serious.

Happy holidays.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Don't go back to a mechanic that says probably... Do the simple things first, that you can do yourself. You might have a intake manifold gasket leak as Etheric 1 mentioned. To test this, spray some carb/ choke clean around the intake manifold with the car running, if the idle smooth out then you have a leak.


----------

